# CT Spawn...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I decided to spawn my CT's. The male is from Karen Mac Auley and his father is her awesome orange CT. I put them in the spawning tank yesterday and came home from work today to find eggs in the nest :-D. The female doesn't have a scratch on her. So here is the pair....


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oooh pretty pair! They will surely be a beautiful couple haha do post pics of the fry when they arrive!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay!!!! I soooo love to see Karen's fish being used for breeding!! 
They are beautiful and I'm sure will give you awesome fry!
I'm so eager to breed a pair I got from Karen but I need to fatten up the female a bit more, she's eggy but not super eggy just yet


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

What an awsome pair! Karen's fish always seem to be outstanding, these fry should turn out to be special.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! Karen's fish always seem to be good breeders. They never have a huge problem with nipping nd severely injuring their "mate."


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The male chased the female away from the nest all night, even when she was submissive. At one point the male wandered off and the female swam to the nest and started checking it out, all the sudden she destroyed half of it :shock:! She was like,"Take that then!", lol. This morning they were ignoring each other but the male had repaired the nest and I made sure they hadn't spawned while I was asleep. I decided to leave them together while I was at work. I wasn't expecting anything to happen so I was very surprised to come home to eggs and a very skinny female. I was afraid I was going to disturb the male removing the her but he didn't seem to mind. I've got a towel over the tank now and will put a dim light on the tank tonight so he can see. So far he's being a good daddy.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

omg he's so beautiful *-*
so is the momma but holy cow. i want a baby! lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*update 2/22 AM*

Checked on daddy last night and he had wandered away from the nest for a bit which worried me a bit. I checked on him a while later and he was back at his post. He looks a bit rough this morning. I think the female kicked his butt a bit. Some of his rays were damaged, I hope he doesn't start to get finrot while in the spawn tank, CT's fins are so fragile. As of this morning he was tending to his nest. I did notice about 8 or so eggs on the tank bottom. The spawn seems to be large so don't mind if a few don't make it. I just hope to many don't end up down there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Usually with "lazy" fathers, the eggs end up all over until they are hatched.

I hope he is okay. If anything, when you take him out, put him in a nice warm AQ. Salted tank so his fins can grow back correctly.

The spawn seems to be going well.

IMO if he didn't have any rays, he would definitely be a HM. Which is pretty cool!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@ bettalover2033- Thanks. I think he is pooped out. I just hope he has enough energy to keep it going for a few more days. I know this is all part of it but I feel a bit guilty. He does have a nice caudal spread which is one of the reasons I decided to spawn him. I wish the females was a little better but it sould still be a nice spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It is going to be a great spawn. Karens fish have never disappointed before (from what I've heard) and I don't think they are going to start now.

Do you mean that he is tired or that his fins are an issue? Is the female from Karen as well?

Also do you see any bloat issues?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

No bloating. He just seems tired. It is his first spawn too so that probably has a little to do with it. I'm at work and don't get off until 2 so I can't check on him until then. I just a nervous mommy, lol. I'm sure all is well. The female is not from Karen. The male was a freebie(his name) she sent for my Birthday when I bought a HM from her.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PitGurl said:


> No bloating. He just seems tired. It is his first spawn too so that probably has a little to do with it. I'm at work and don't get off until 2 so I can't check on him until then. I just a nervous mommy, lol. I'm sure all is well. The female is not from Karen. The male was a freebie(his name) she sent for my Birthday when I bought a HM from her.


Oh I was asking if he was bloated because Usually crowntails have the tendency to bloat and have larger stomachs than the average betta.

I know how you feel. I'm in school and don't get out until three so you have the upper hand LOL.

Also being a new breeder is definitely playing a toll on him. I'm sure he'll get the hang of it. They usually do. I'm happy to hear that he is taking care of his fry properly so far because a trio that I got are just not good breeders. (the female is amazing, but the other two males are terrible.) one builds a tiny nest and eats the eggs nd the other builds huge nests and never gets to spawn lol.

It's funny now that I have moved on after the 8th try with them, but it wasn't funny then. Very frustrating and I guess I just had to have a bit of a break with them, so I bought three males on AB.

Sorry about the rant, I get a bit carried away sometimes.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I understand . I imported a couple pairs last summer and couldn't get any to spawn. I spent close to $90  on a pair of DTPK's. I ended up selling the female to Cajunamy and gave the male to a friend. It was very frustrating. I do plan on getting a pair of Karens HMPK juvies to spawn in early summer. I'm very excited about that. Thanks for the help and support. I'll post an update when I get home.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PitGurl said:


> I understand . I imported a couple pairs last summer and couldn't get any to spawn. I spent close to $90  on a pair of DTPK's. I ended up selling the female to Cajunamy and gave the male to a friend. It was very frustrating. I do plan on getting a pair of Karens HMPK juvies to spawn in early summer. I'm very excited about that. Thanks for the help and support. I'll post an update when I get home.


I know that feeling. Don't get me wrong, they are amazing pets and I love them for every quality, but they just are too "stubborn."

I also want to buy a beautiful pair from her. Orange marble?!! C'mon, now where else would you see this besides in Karen's fish?!

2:33PM here now how are your fish if your on the eastern hemisphere....


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

The male isn't looking good. I think he has stopped tending the nest :-(. Lots more eggs on the bottom and he is at the other end of the tank. His fins look bad, they're really stiff looking. There are still lots of eggs in the nest but I don't know if they will stay there till hatching. I don't know what to do. Should I remove the male and started treating him and hope for the best as far as the eggs?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I decided to remove the male. I think he would die if I didn't. I've got he floating in his tank in some AQ salt. I hope he pulls though. As far as the spawn I'm just going to let nature take its course and hope for the best.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry this isn't working out well for you.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I've gone ahead and collected the fallen eggs and put them in a shallow cup and have them floating in the tank. Here is a photo of whats left in the nest and one of poor Freebie.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry freebie isn't doing well.

Does he show any signs of ich aka ick?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

No signs of ick. I really don't know what happened to his fins. They were normal when he was put in the spawning tank. I am starting to see a bit of movement in the eggs. Now comes the worry over the dreaded fungus.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Try to get a magnifying glass to really be sure before any real drastic changes.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

We've got fry :-D. They are hatching right now. Freebie is looking a little better this am.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I knew they both were going to pull through. I love to watch ct fry grow the most. IMO they're the most exciting.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

As I was leaving for work I spotted around 4 fry on the bottom of the tank. The eggs in the cup were about to hatch too. When I peaked in there I saw a bunch of little black eyes looking back at me. No signs of fungus yet, when I get home I'll start removing the bad eggs. I just hope the fry can find something to grab on to until they are free swimming. I'm afraid when I get home I'm going to find the bottom covered in fry :-(.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My male never made a bubble nest, and my fry turned out OK. Just hang in there, it should turn out well.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, they should hatch. The slow ones might get fungus, but the early ones should make it.

Sorry about your guy. You did the right thing by taking him out. Hope he makes it.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well most the eggs that are going to hatch have. I tried to remove as many of the bad ones as I could but it is almost impossible right now. I don't want disturb what is left of the nest because of the fry clinging to it. Some of the fry are hanging from the surface of the water and some are in the nest. A few of the eggs in the cup also hatched. So far I see only 6 or so on the floor. So far the count is 10-15 fry give or take a few, hard to tell right now.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck,*sends healthy thoughts to fry*. As I said before, my fry never had a bubble nest, and they are doing well, they are almost 2 months old now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, those teeny things are adorable! The parents are lovely, so the fry should be too 

I'm a betta breeder looking for more fish. When they grow up, will you be selling online?


----------

